# Tube Cut Length Table?



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys,

Has anyone ever put together a table of stretch percentages for the different tubes? As much testing as you guys do, it seems like it would be a good way for newbies, and anyone else, to know and compare different cut lengths for velocity vs speed, ammo weights, etc. It could look somethig like this sample table below (*ALL THIS INFO IS HYPOTHETICAL AND SHOULD NOT BE DEPENDED UPON, UNLESS I GOT REAL LUCKY*...but I doubt it).

If we got enough entires into this table, eventually we could create a matrix that would allow someone to compare all aspects of their shooting to make cutting of the different tubes really easy. At a glance, you would know exactly how long to cut your tubes to find your personal happy medium, maximizing both comfort and velocity.

We just keep adding new rows as guys report their individual findings, even if it is the exact same setup, maybe we document approximate ambient temperatures too?

Want to pull a little harder and increase velocity over what is reported? Cut them a little shorter. Want to add some comfort? Cut them a tad longer. Eventually, we would know roughly what each inch cut would add to or decrease in velocity. Listing draw weight in pounds would be awesome too. Obviously, we could add any columns you guys deem necessary, and it could be done for bands as well. I think I already saw some percentages for bands somewhere.

Maybe I'm making this whole issue more difficult or complex than it is, but If you guys wanted to send me this info as you get it, I would be glad to build and maintain the table.

Anyway, just thinkin out loud. Had some time at work and thought I'd toss this out there.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry, the table didn't import for some reason...jeez.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1/2" gets more speed than 3/8" with the same bands, crazy


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah...ha! I just threw numbers in there. I added the ammo column last, and didn't pay attention to that.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

great info! You did Tex's heavy tubes doubled? I need to get to them gym more often! Although that might be good for shooting arrows, perhaps?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tube*​*Color*​*Temp F°*​*Draw*​*Cut Length*​*Stretch%*​*Ammo*​*FPS*​
This is more what I had in mind, and understand that the *DATA ABOVE WAS MADE UP! * I do not have the data, but if we did begin to populate a table like this, eventually our knowledge of all things shooting would increase. Maximizing comfort and velocity for any given tube and draw length would be the end result.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

The tables look fine in the post box, I don't know why they won't import into the actual post.


----------

